# Why did you become a EMT/Paramedic?



## hrawlins (May 11, 2011)

What influenced your decision to become an EMT/Paramedic?
What do you like most about this job?
What do you like least?
Would you recommend it to somebody else interested in the medical field?


----------



## lampnyter (May 11, 2011)

hrawlins said:


> What influenced your decision to become an EMT/Paramedic? *I love the human body *
> What do you like most about this job? *The feeling of actually "saving" a life.*
> What do you like least? *Not knowing how to help somebody and not being able to help.*
> Would you recommend it to somebody else interested in the medical field? *No.*



^^^^


----------



## crazycajun (May 11, 2011)

hrawlins said:


> What influenced your decision to become an EMT/Paramedic?
> What do you like most about this job?
> What do you like least?
> Would you recommend it to somebody else interested in the medical field?



The answer to 1 and 2 are the same. I enjoy helping others.
I have no dislikes
Yes but only if you are passionate about the profession. If money is a key factor or regular working hours this is not the correct career choice. I see many people here try to discourage others from getting into EMS. I read their complaints and listen to them moan and groan over the problems they come across. The sad truth is many got into EMS because they thought it would be an easy way to earn a living or they imagined everything happened just like on TV. The reality is code calls are not that often and most patients are basic care. I am OK with that. I enjoy the time spent with people making them feel comfortable.


----------



## crazycajun (May 11, 2011)

lampnyter said:


> ^^^^



Why wouldn't you recommend the profession?


----------



## HotelCo (May 11, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> Why wouldn't you recommend the profession?



Low pay.


----------



## crazycajun (May 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Low pay.



Sorry but if you got into this for the money you got into it for the wrong reason.


----------



## HotelCo (May 11, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> Sorry but if you got into this for the money you got into it for the wrong reason.



I didn't, but that doesn't mean I don't want to earn a livable wage.


----------



## lampnyter (May 11, 2011)

If somebody wanted to be in the medical field i would recommend the course but wouldnt recommend doing it as a living.


----------



## crazycajun (May 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I didn't, but that doesn't mean I don't want to earn a livable wage.



To me that is the whole issue. Why get into a career knowing what the area market and pay scale is? I would hope that anyone who decides to get into EMS would at least look to see if they could survive financially.


----------



## HotelCo (May 11, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> To me that is the whole issue. Why get into a career knowing what the area market and pay scale is? I would hope that anyone who decides to get into EMS would at least look to see if they could survive financially.



I knew the payscale, and it appealed to me. I never have planned on making this a career, and am in EMS as a stepping stone to a higher level of healthcare provider. This line of work will pay my bills well, as long as I'm single with no kids.


----------



## crazycajun (May 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I knew the payscale, and it appealed to me. I never have planned on making this a career, and am in EMS as a stepping stone to a higher level of healthcare provider. This line of work will pay my bills well, as long as I'm single with no kids.



I guess things are different in the South. I make a great living, have raised 3 kids, been married for 19 years, own a home, a couple of vehicles, a boat and with my schedule and the 21 vacation days per year I can actually be off for 42 days with pay. I have an excellent retirement, full benefits and all of the overtime I want.


----------



## HotelCo (May 11, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> I guess things are different in the South. I make a great living, have raised 3 kids, been married for 19 years, own a home, a couple of vehicles, a boat and with my schedule and the 21 vacation days per year I can actually be off for 42 days with pay. I have an excellent retirement, full benefits and all of the overtime I want.



City/county/3rd service/fire/private?


----------



## crazycajun (May 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> City/county/3rd service/fire/private?



County. Our starting pay for EMT-B is 32K a year with full benefits.


----------



## HotelCo (May 11, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> County. Our starting pay for EMT-B is 32K a year with full benefits.



County... That's why. I'd venture to say that there are far more EMS providers in this country that work for a private service, than a govt one.


----------



## crazycajun (May 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> County... That's why. I'd venture to say that there are far more EMS providers in this country that work for a private service, than a govt one.




Here it doesn't really matter. Most IFT companies are pretty competitive with gov't. They know it is the only way to get quality personnel. Louisiana was the same way. Many states are starting to realize that you get what you pay for and are demanding better service. Of course our training is more in depth here. EMT-B is 152 hours. EMT-B here can also perform advanced airway with combi, king and LMA.


----------



## HotelCo (May 11, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> Here it doesn't really matter. Most IFT companies are pretty competitive with gov't. They know it is the only way to get quality personnel. Louisiana was the same way. Many states are starting to realize that you get what you pay for and are demanding better service. Of course our training is more in depth here. EMT-B is 152 hours. EMT-B here can also perform advanced airway with combi, king and LMA.



I'll look into that. I have a hard time believing it. (I'm not saying you're lying, just that I have a hard time believing it).


----------



## EMT-IT753 (May 11, 2011)

HotelCo- I don't want to come off as a jerk, but for someone who just became a paramedic you sure seem bitter toward the field. You had to have known that you were not going to be rolling in the money and driving around in a Benz when you pursued being a paramedic. If you dislike paramedicine so much and are only using it as a stepping stone, why not just go for the big degree right off the bat? Why spend the time, money, and energy pursuing a degree that you really don't want? 

The private service I work for makes a pretty decent wage if you want to work. It all depends on what you consider decent I guess. Try being unemployed from the manufacturing industry for awhile or any field for that matter. That puts life into perspective pretty dang quick. I know when I finish my medic requirements for class, I will be starting off at better than average wage for my area and am greatful to have the job.


----------



## nwhitney (May 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I'll look into that. I have a hard time believing it. (I'm not saying you're lying, just that I have a hard time believing it).



What is hard about believing that?


----------



## Chief Complaint (May 11, 2011)

Got into the field for a few reasons:


1. Its a rewarding profession
2. Better than sitting behind a computer screen all day
3. I like helping people
4. Paramedics literally saved my life 8 years ago
5. The pay in my area is actually pretty good


----------



## HotelCo (May 11, 2011)

nwhitney said:


> What is hard about believing that?



I rarely hear that a private company pays well.(maybe my definition of 'well' I higher?)


----------



## the_negro_puppy (May 11, 2011)

I joined to save lives. Somewhere along the way I became a taxi driver, mobile medicine/GP clinic, counseller ahd homeless advocate.<_<


----------



## Shishkabob (May 11, 2011)

The girls. 



Hasn't worked out.


----------



## ShotMedic (May 11, 2011)

Linuss said:


> The girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't worked out.



I agree... they sure did lie to me at the recruitment clinic.... I should have became a stockbroker or something....


----------



## HotelCo (May 11, 2011)

Linuss said:


> The girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't worked out.



Really? Nurses, techs, docs, food service, random girls. So many girls... Just have to keep at it. 

Must be Texas.


----------



## MrBrown (May 11, 2011)

hrawlins said:


> What influenced your decision to become an EMT/Paramedic?



The role of Ambulance Officer is unique, challenging and very diverse.  You never see the same thing twice, have the opportunity to interact with all segments of society and make a positive difference in peoples lives.  Note that does not mean "saving lives" it might mean having a cuppa with Nana who fell over, reassuring somebody with the flu as to how best to seek medical treatment or occasionally, giving a crook bloke a boost with some adrenaline and magic ambo tricks before red lighting them into hospital.

It is mentally challenging and physically dexterous in that you have to form provisional and differential diagnoses and work with various bits and pieces of equipment.  This is much more interesting than sitting in an office rotting away mentally going nowhere.



hrawlins said:


> What do you like most about this job?



The opportunity to work with a diverse group of people (both other Ambulance Officers and the public) for a positive benefit both personal and toward those we come into contact with



hrawlins said:


> What do you like least?



People who are not motivated, are burnt out and refuse to move on or slip off into the Patient Transport Service to die.

Proficiency Ambulance Aid or Post Proficiency Intermediate wonders from the early 1990s who think they know everything and have a serious attitude problem because their "experience' has gone to their head



hrawlins said:


> Would you recommend it to somebody else interested in the medical field?



Do not overlook becoming a NP or PA as well as they have far more medical involvement than a US Paramedic


----------



## HotelCo (May 12, 2011)

EMT-IT753 said:


> HotelCo- I don't want to come off as a jerk, but for someone who just became a paramedic you sure seem bitter toward the field. You had to have known that you were not going to be rolling in the money and driving around in a Benz when you pursued being a paramedic. If you dislike paramedicine so much and are only using it as a stepping stone, why not just go for the big degree right off the bat? Why spend the time, money, and energy pursuing a degree that you really don't want?
> 
> The private service I work for makes a pretty decent wage if you want to work. It all depends on what you consider decent I guess. Try being unemployed from the manufacturing industry for awhile or any field for that matter. That puts life into perspective pretty dang quick. I know when I finish my medic requirements for class, I will be starting off at better than average wage for my area and am greatful to have the job.




I'd rather you come off as a jerk, than tip-toe around what you want to say (you didn't do either).

I have just gotten my paramedic license, yes. I've been an EMT since 2008, graduated my paramedic program in 2009 (never felt the need to take the test until recently). I've been in EMS for a bit. Maybe not as long as some, but long enough to form an opinion. I didn't just start last week.

I went into my EMT, and paramedic class, planning on going back into the military. It was never a career for me. It gave me the opportunity to learn things that I could apply, and help me out. I continued to put off re-enlisting, until before I realized it, I had graduated the program. I got a job, and fell into the hum-drum of it. My views on military service have changed, and I've often found myself debating whether or not I want to go back. (That's also the reason I didn't get the "big degree" right from the start. I never planned on it)

I worked on a farm before, and made about the same thing I do now, without two years of education. Sorry if I don't seem to jump for joy at the wage I'm given. When I talk about a comfortable wage, I'm talking about being able to support myself, my wife, and my kids without the need for additional income besides my own. If I can get that, I'll be content. 

Side note: I don't consider myself bitter; I just have high expectations for myself. (That's not a put down on anyone who chooses to make EMS/Fire/Police/Sanitation/Farming/Law/etc a career).


----------



## mycrofft (May 12, 2011)

*OP reply:*

What influenced your decision to become an EMT/Paramedic?
 (I was unemployed and asked myself what I would most like to work as. I didn't do it (paramedic), but I pushed through, got EMT as a firefighter, and went into nursing).
What do you like most about this job? I liked the adrenaline of response, the sense of self-discipline on the scene, and helping people sometimes).

What do you like least? (Lying disrespectful manipulative deadbeats, filling out forms by hand, and the disrespect many ER's held for EMT's where I worked in the Dark Ages).

Would you recommend it to somebody else interested in the medical field? (As it stands, from what I read and hear, as a stopgap for younger people coming in it can be a good experience, but set your gaze higher and don't get bogged down).


----------



## Aerin-Sol (May 14, 2011)

hrawlins said:


> What influenced your decision to become an EMT/Paramedic?
> What do you like most about this job?
> What do you like least?
> Would you recommend it to somebody else interested in the medical field?



I was a pre-med student who wanted some entry-level medical experience, and I liked EMT more than CNA. 

I like the scheduling flexibility, the relatively high pay for the training required (at the Basic level), and getting to go to work every day and make my patients' days better. This job is much more fulfilling than office work. 

My least favorite aspect of the job is other people in EMS. I've had some amazing partners, but 99% of them were using EMS as a stepping stone to something better. There are too many burnt-out, racist, anti-education jerks who have nothing to talk about but cars/sex/beer and how annoying their last patient was. I could go on about this forever but I think "Why are you taking an Anatomy class? You already have a job." sums up the most common attitude I've encountered.

I would recommend it to someone else, but only if they were in similar circumstances. If they were interested in a profession that requires more than 120 hours of training and wanted an entry-level job to start with, EMT would be a great initial step. I have a pre-med friend who I've been trying to talk into going through an EMT class, because I think everyone who's planning on pursing a medical education that will take several years should start off as an EMT or CNA to make sure they can handle the negative aspects of medicine. However, if someone wanted EMS to be their career, I would do what I could to dissuade them.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 14, 2011)

2nd grade I got my head stuck between 2 metal bars. Had to have the fire department come out and bend the bars. I made a promise to a firefighter that day and that's were it all started.


----------



## Lorianne2010 (May 14, 2011)

*Why did I become an EMT ?*

I became an EMT because I wanted to make a difference, yes it is about saving lives but it is also about care and  compassion for those in need. I am also a Pro-Ski Patroller and struggled a few months ago with my first fatality, I was first on scene and although I  did everything I could, the patient  died. It was a very bad scene and involved a lot of bio

It was a very bad scene and involved a lot of bio, I still have a few flashes of the scene but am dealing with it and most important learning from it.I attended a CE that reviewed the case a few weeks ago and  I discovered from the Dr. leading the session that we save very few trauma patients who code in the pre-hospital setting but, he said something that stuck with me, it is those few that we do save that drives us to provide the best care we can and it is why we continue to learn.

Sorry for being so long winded ....


----------



## somePerson (May 14, 2011)

Only to have 20 days a month off. I don't care about fires or my patients. Lol j/k


----------



## Smoke14 (May 15, 2011)

I realize opinions are like azzholes but I find this thread quite comical.

I am sitting in a hotel typing this as I get ready to attend my daughters college graduation. Yesterday I attended my sons graduation as he earned his masters degree. Thats right, I had two children in college at the same tie and I am a paramedic.

The reason I find this thread comical is because in July I will have worked full time in EMS for thirty three years. I have been married most of that time and raised three children who all achived advanced degrees. I own my home and live quite comfortably.

EMS has been a wonderful career and as I get ready to retire I can honestly say I love my job and would do it again. I have carried a stretcher every day I have worked and have never been a manager or anything other than a street medic.


----------



## HotelCo (May 15, 2011)

Smoke14 said:


> I realize opinions are like azzholes but I find this thread quite comical.
> 
> I am sitting in a hotel typing this as I get ready to attend my daughters college graduation. Yesterday I attended my sons graduation as he earned his masters degree. Thats right, I had two children in college at the same tie and I am a paramedic.
> 
> ...



As I asked another poster... What kind of service do you work for? Private?

Again, our definitions of living well may differ. I make about the same now, as I did when I worked on a farm... and that didn't require two years of school.


----------

